
Geographical Amusement: The rise of the cartographic board game - benbreen
http://www.cabinetmagazine.org/kiosk/valentine_colton_13_august_2020.php
======
mprovost
Unrelated to the article but I looked up the address of the printer's building
in London and found this post [0] describing how it was bombed on December 29,
1940. That gave a fascinating look into what it was like trying to operate a
business in the centre of London during a war. And made me think how lucky it
is that St Paul's cathedral is still standing when pretty much everything
around it was destroyed.

[0] [https://alondoninheritance.com/thebombedcity/operation-
texti...](https://alondoninheritance.com/thebombedcity/operation-textiles-
city-warehouse-29th-december-1940/)

